# Need Fishing/Diving buddies for multiple future trips!



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

New member here. Have been offshore fishing for about 4 years. No pro yet but know the basics. Current boat is a 26 Boston Whaler Outrage with twin yami 200s. Have all the necessary fishing and safety gear. I currently live in Fort Worth so it is a big investment in time to plan a offshore trip. Usually its a spur of the moment trip because of the windows and we usually need 1 day of travel to get to water! I have about 10-15 friends in DFW that regularly go with me but family, work, and money obligations have severly limited their fishing trips! I can get off anytime to fish. Thought I could meet a few of yall that might want to join in on a trip or two. Have fished mainly within 60 miles of Matty/POC/PA but would like get into some deeper overnight trips also. We also SCUBA dive and spearfish a little. Share boat fuel, oil, ice, bait, etc expenses equally. I am a responsible boater and have owned probably 15 boats in my life. Dont mind a little drinking on the boat as long as you dont act a fool. We fish hard but are all super laid back and courteous...we expect the same. Since Im coming from DFW, we could also arrange rides to the coast with other N. Texans. Also we are heading out of Matty this weekend and could use 2 more. PM me with your contact info and a little about yourself, fishing experience, etc.:cheers:

Clay


----------



## FishingBuckeyes (Jun 23, 2012)

*Sent you a PM*

We just sent you a PM. We're pretty new to 2cool so I'm not sure that I did it right. Could you let us know if you got it?

Thank you my friend,
Bobby


----------

